# Neues Design für computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de



## Heiko (31 März 2004)

*Wir sind auf der Suche nach neuen Kleidern..*

Das jetzige Design der beiden Websites computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de ist nun über ein Jahr alt und für uns stellt sich die Frage nach einem Redesign. Da meine künstlerische Ader eher schwach ausgeprägt ist, suchen wir auf diesem Weg nach einer neuen Optik.

Folgende Bedingungen müssen erfüllt sein:
- Kompatibilität mit jedem aktuellen Browser (kein "Optimiert für ...")
- der Code muß Valid HTML sein und ebenso dem Standard Valid CSS entsprechen
- die Seiten müssen modular aufbaubar sein, die Inhalte müssen aus einer Datenbank heraus integriebar sein
- der Code muß im Falle der Nutzung hier freigegeben werden, also Änderungen müssen für mich erlaubt sein.

Alle brauchbaren Vorschläge werden hier einer breiten Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt (> 100.000 Besucher/Monat) und im Forum diskutiert. Der "Gewinner" erhält die Möglichkeit, sich und seine Arbeit auf einer eigenen Seite vorzustellen und bekommt einen Link im Fußbereich jeder Seite.

Es würde uns freuen, wenn sich jemand findet, der sich in dieser Form hier einbringen will.

Es werden alle Vorschläge geprüft, die bis Ende April 2004 hier eintreffen.

Bei Interesse einfach eine Mail an [email protected] schicken.


----------

